# Knock on door, hear people inside, they don't answer



## Dankcook (May 13, 2017)

Really annoying when you want to make sure some people at apartments get their package and you knock on the door, hear people talking, knock again, still no answer. COME GET YOUR DAMN BOX! Especially when there is no office or it is closed at the current time you're delivering. You try calling them but of course hardly anyone answers a number they don't know and I even assume it is an area code not local. Please don't make me have to drive back to the warehouse to have to drop off your package as undeliverable when I've been able to deliver everything else.

End Rant.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Dankcook said:


> Really annoying when you want to make sure some people at apartments get their package and you knock on the door, hear people talking, knock again, still no answer. COME GET YOUR DAMN BOX! Especially when there is no office or it is closed at the current time you're delivering. You try calling them but of course hardly anyone answers a number they don't know and I even assume it is an area code not local. Please don't make me have to drive back to the warehouse to have to drop off your package as undeliverable when I've been able to deliver everything else.
> 
> End Rant.


Just leave the package and move on. Why wait for them to open the door?


----------



## Dankcook (May 13, 2017)

Randompanzy said:


> Just leave the package and move on. Why wait for them to open the door?


Well, I hear them inside so I figured I'd at least just give it to them just to be 100% sure it doesn't get swiped. I only do this for apartment buildings, luckily I've only ever had 2-3 apartment stops for a 3 hr block.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Dankcook said:


> Well, I hear them inside so I figured I'd at least just give it to them just to be 100% sure it doesn't get swiped. I only do this for apartment buildings, luckily I've only ever had 2-3 apartment stops for a 3 hr block.


I use to do the same when I first started. But now I don't care because people are awful. *knock on wood* I haven't had a package reported missing yet. Apartments are hard enough without adding extra time to your route


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Dankcook said:


> Really annoying when you want to make sure some people at apartments get their package and you knock on the door, hear people talking, knock again, still no answer. COME GET YOUR DAMN BOX! Especially when there is no office or it is closed at the current time you're delivering. You try calling them but of course hardly anyone answers a number they don't know and I even assume it is an area code not local. Please don't make me have to drive back to the warehouse to have to drop off your package as undeliverable when I've been able to deliver everything else.
> 
> End Rant.


%100 they will report package missing ! If you know they inside and they don't want to answer the door don't leave the package take it back to the warehouse!
This the why I want to quiet this job so many scambags out there and amazon helping them to get freebies and blame the driver!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Pffttt. Cause of a deactivation over a so called service animal, I ring the door bell twice, as if I were a postman. I want the dogs to be barking as much as possible. And be gone b4 they open the door.

On the flip side, especially on the weekends if someone is in the garage I don't even get out.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Same here, lucky my package is a thin envelope and i was able to put it through the window lol


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Try yelling Amazon when you chuck the box against the door? That might roust them to come and answer.

I don't answer the door half the time when I'm at home, f-ing solicitors and inner city honor students selling M&Ms to buy "football uniforms" or some other BS.

Some boy scouts came by the other day selling tiny bags of popcorn for $18 ... yeah, no. Why not just park them at the freeway off-ramp with a sign and a cup?


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Dankcook said:


> Really annoying when you want to make sure some people at apartments get their package and you knock on the door, hear people talking, knock again, still no answer. COME GET YOUR DAMN BOX! Especially when there is no office or it is closed at the current time you're delivering. You try calling them but of course hardly anyone answers a number they don't know and I even assume it is an area code not local. Please don't make me have to drive back to the warehouse to have to drop off your package as undeliverable when I've been able to deliver everything else.
> 
> End Rant.


I had one of these yesterday. I already had one return. So I just walked back to my car and started to leave. Lady came running out. Some people just have no respect for other peoples time. Last week I had a condo with three other apartment doors and it was facing the street, no one answered but I could have sworn I heard some one coming down the stairs. After I few minutes, I take the boxes back to my Rogue. Start to back out and a guy comes running up to me. He asked why I didn't just leave the boxes at the door. I said there were doors to three other condos right there and I don't know his neighbors. I got out and gave him his boxes. He said, "next time just leave the boxes at the door." I said no, if to many boxes go missing I will lose my job.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Jeez. Just announce your position "Amazon Delivery" and they will come out. I always do this whenever I know someone is home after rang the bell. I too would not go to check the door immediately when someone ring the bell, I assume they all solicitors unless proven otherwise.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> 100 they will report package missing ! If you know they inside and they don't want to answer the door don't leave the package take it back to the warehouse!


Dumb, sometimes the warehouse is out of the way.


----------



## Dankcook (May 13, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Dumb, sometimes the warehouse is out of the way.


That was my point. When my route is by my house and the warehouse is on the other side of town, I try everything I can to make sure I get every package delivered. The less amount of time I burn up of the 3 hour block, the more money I make and less miles.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Do you regularly get missing package emails? If so, then you did the right thing. If not, you're way over thinking it.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

some people dont open the door especially to a random person holding a box in no uniform lol.. shit i know i dont. And when i do i have a 9mm in my hand just in case. 

when they open the door i say im from amazon and they relax a bit. i know we're only contracted but i wouldnt mind wearing amazon prime shirt or badge. just to put people at ease. lol just waiting for the one neighbor who calls the cops on me thinking im scoping out a joint.


----------



## Happyholly (Mar 26, 2017)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> some people dont open the door especially to a random person holding a box in no uniform lol.. shit i know i dont. And when i do i have a 9mm in my hand just in case.
> 
> when they open the door i say im from amazon and they relax a bit. i know we're only contracted but i wouldnt mind wearing amazon prime shirt or badge. just to put people at ease. lol just waiting for the one neighbor who calls the cops on me thinking im scoping out a joint.


I wear the yellow vests that they gave us @ the wh. And we have badges, they just say amazon, but I think it helps.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Happyholly said:


> I wear the yellow vests that they gave us @ the wh. And we have badges, they just say amazon, but I think it helps.


oh i never got either of those things. i guess i'll ask next time i get a block


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> oh i never got either of those things. i guess i'll ask next time i get a block


Because people keep stealing the vests. 

Around here they're for borrowing, not for taking.


----------

